# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Venta De Estiercol - Norte

## Edgar S.H

*Estimados Amigos. 
 Se tiene a dispocion estiercol, compost y humus de excelente calidad. Los interesados para sus cultivos e instalaciones de nuevas areas Contactarse 949863788 o al correo edgarsh07@hotmail.com. 
Cordialmente. 
Edgar S.H.*Temas similares: Vendo Limon del Norte del Peru busco estiercol de ganaado vacuno Iniciando un nuevo proyecto , sembrando sandia al norte del pais Inversión en uvas en el norte peruano es muy fuerte pero desordenada En zonas como Lima Norte se pierde el 50% de agua

----------


## caliche

cual es el precio

----------


## Edgar S.H

Estimado amigo el precio de Estiercol S/100.00 / tonelada, Humus S/350.00 / tonelada. Contacto 949863788/ edgar. Correo edgarsh07@hotmail.com

----------

